# Pandemic=everyone's yard super nice?



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

So I have been working in the yard quite a bit since I've been staying home. It's looking pretty good. I imagine this has to be the same for others since we have more free time to work in the yard. Is this true for people?

I'm planning PGR+iron application once this rain passes.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

LOL. This is our one chance to save the world by staying home and working on the yard. Let's not screw it up, mmmk?


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Who knew staying home and doing the yard would ever save the world?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

My bermuda hasn't really taken off yet, but staying home has definitely given me more time to spend on various projects around the house. Even just skipping the daily commute to and from the office is giving me an extra ~5 hours a week at home that I don't normally get - not to mention the lack of commitments for our evenings and weekends. I'm sure the lawn will benefit from that once temps finally start to warm up here in Arkansas.

If people weren't getting sick and everyone was back to work, I think I could definitely get used to the "quarantine" lifestyle. I'm curious to see how our society as a whole changes after all this is over. I could see a trend of people focusing more on the things closest to them for a while. Or maybe everyone will be sick of staying home and start taking more long vacations - who knows. :lol:


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Ware said:


> If people weren't getting sick and everyone was back to work, I think I could definitely get used to the "quarantine" lifestyle. I'm curious to see how our society as a whole changes after all this is over. I could see a trend of people focusing more on the things closest to them for a while. Or maybe everyone will be sick of staying home and start taking more long vacations - who knows. :lol:


I am curious about how things change too. Hopefully we get a perspective change for the better. Maybe we'll be more conservation minded. Be more family focused, who knows.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Nah. Most folks will forget and party on. I'm a homebody anyway so this hasn't been too big a change. More so for my kids missing their friends.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

My yard is definitely improving. I am at mid-April, and I have not been given a HOA warning letter (yet)! We just had another "inspection" yesterday but my front yard looked really well kept, IMHO.

I am actually pretty sore from all the extra yard work I have been doing. Beautiful weather lately....

I really like my house, so I am enjoying this. I have friends who live in apartments who are not happy.

I plan to finish my front yard scalp tomorrow and finally put down granular dithiopyr and AMS.

Supposed to rain tomorrow evening, and 50% chance Saturday, 60% Sunday, to water it all in....

I wear a half-face respirator when I mow, or N-95 mask otherwise, just so I can breathe afterwards.

Now, I am saving the new half-face respirators I recently bought for me and my bride, just in case.

Down to my last two filter cartridges and last four pre-filter covers for old one. I hope I can get more.

I am very glad this pandemic panic is finally moving back towards some semblance of normality.

But I do not want to get people riled up, and tensions are still running high, so I will just bide my time.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Anyone else have the lawn/garden areas closed around town being "non essential"?


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I just now got into the lawn to start cleaning things up.

There's lots of work for me to do, but I don't really want to go to Home Depot or any of the nurseries right now. They're open, but fom what I've heard it's been like Black Friday sales volume every day for a month straight.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

kds said:


> I just now got into the lawn to start cleaning things up.
> 
> There's lots of work for me to do, but I don't really want to go to Home Depot or any of the nurseries right now. They're open, but fom what I've heard it's been like Black Friday sales volume every day for a month straight.


I been going to home Depot all weekend and it has really been that bad. Now I went to my local feed store and that place was super packed.


----------

